# HHV-Lagoon Tower HORRIBLE stay



## pal (Feb 12, 2013)

In all the 15 years I have been going to the Lagoon Tower, I have never stayed in a unit like this.  They are remodeling the 6th fl at the time, and so no movement to be had.

Stove so scratched up looked like someone washed it with a brick; LG burners not working well.

BIG spot on the carpet of MOLD...does housekeeping every move the floor lamps?

Guest bathroom would not flush ... chain coming off all the time.  If I called maintenance for all the times I had to fix it myself....I would be in the condo for half the day

Big sloppy yellow orange drip marks on the toilet tank in master bath; can't wipe as you go?

Paint badly chipped on drawers in kitchen

Dishwasher tongs that hold plates RUSTED and broken off...guess how filthy and unsanatary the disher were? 

Yep, they got the scathing 3 page letter and 7 photos...1 worth 1,000 words.  

This is NOT Hilton standards and I so unhappy that I sent the letter to everyone who had an address.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 12, 2013)

what unit type and number did you have?

Who owns at HHV LT who can share any info on the upgrade schedule.  

This is the 2nd bad report I have heard from LT in the last few weeks.  I am a bit surprised as Hilton is usually very good about maintenance and upgrades.  

Does anyone know what floors are completed and what floors are remaining?


----------



## GregT (Feb 12, 2013)

Ugh....I arrive on Friday and will hope I get a different room!

Which room were you in?  Thanks!


----------



## poorguy (Feb 12, 2013)

I am currently staying in the Lagoon Tower.  We received a note they are renovating the 8th floor now.  Our unit is very clean with none of the issues described.   There are some chipped door moldings and the caulk around the tub could use some help but that's really all I would point out.  I think I read in another thread they are replacing the white appliances with black.  Ours are white so I assume the room hasn't been through the upgrade yet.  

We haven't used the burners but the oven and microwave work fine.   Dishwasher too. 

We called about the AC not working and they came right up.  Turns out there are sensors in the lanai doors to shut it off when they are open. We didn't have the doors open but they don't close quite right so you need to make sure the sensors line up.  A minor annoyance but we are used to it now.  

I guess it's the luck of the draw.   We are in a 2 bedroom ocean view.


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 12, 2013)

Those door magnets get everyone, they have to line up just right with the arrows for the AC to work...


----------



## eakhat (Feb 13, 2013)

We were lucky to receive a refurbished room on the 14th floor.  A worker got on our elevator on the 7th floor, and he said they were on that floor and working their way down.   He said they were redoing the cupboards, faucets, carpet and paint.  The room was great; however, the front of one of the cupboards was already coming off.


----------



## bastroum (Feb 13, 2013)

First off, I just want to say that I love staying at HHV. We have been going there for over 25 years. We have owned in The Lagoon Tower since it opened. We go at least twice every year and will be there again beginning in March for 6 weeks. On our last stay with Hilton Honors points in December 2012 we stayed in the hotel section of the Kalia Tower. We had two rooms and both were in desperate need of updating. The condition of the interior hallways were best described at beat up. During our stay both rooms toilets had to be repaired. Furniture was stained. I have definitely noticed the whole property getting "tired" looking in the past few years. HHV has definitely gone downhill.


----------



## ching (Feb 13, 2013)

*Pictures of refurbished Lagoon Tower rooms*

Hi Eakhat,

Would you be able to post some pics of your newly refurbished units.  Just wondering what they look like.

Thanks,


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 13, 2013)

pal said:


> This is NOT Hilton standards and I so unhappy that I sent the letter to everyone who had an address.



Sorry about your stay. It sounds like they need to replace the gadget in the toliet in the guest bathroom if the chain keeps coming off. I would love to see your 7 photos. 

Here's what I posted last month regarding our Lagoon Tower stay - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=185987 

I wasn't a happy camper too. It's annoying to have to spend time dealing with these issues on vacation. I also posted what I was told about updates.


----------



## AKE (Feb 14, 2013)

We are here right now - a 1 bedroom on the 10th floor.  No maintenance issues - furniture looks new as is the carpet although we still have the white appliances. I think I saw a notice somewhere re them being replaced shortly.


----------



## ching (Feb 14, 2013)

*pictures?*

Hi AKE, 

Would you be able to post some pics?  Thanks!!  Just wondering what to expect.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 14, 2013)

ching said:


> Hi AKE,
> 
> Would you be able to post some pics?  Thanks!!  Just wondering what to expect.



I just posted photos with the new furniture from our stay last month.

Lagoon and Grand Waikikian Towers at the Hilton Hawaiian Village - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186412


----------



## ching (Feb 14, 2013)

*Thanks!  Any recent Lagoon 2BR Premier pics?*

Thanks for the pics!  Wondering if there are any pics of any Lagoon units with the kitchen cabinets redone.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## danb (Feb 16, 2013)

*Lagoon tower condition.*

Hilton upgrades the units every 5 years. As I recall its been about that. Considering the volume of guests and the wear and tear the units take, the furnishings can degrade. It's possible some guests abuse the interior as well. 
When we stay we don't usually inspect the unit to the degree of a building inspector. Our first priority is to relax and enjoy the experience. 
Our last check in in 2012 the room was not ready so they gave us a $100.00 voucher for food. I thought that was generous and we began our fun. 

9 weeks to the day to our permanent move to our new home in Eva Beach. 
Not that we're counting.


----------



## eakhat (Feb 18, 2013)

*Thanks.*

Great pictures.  Thanks for posting.  I had a few pics of the Lagoon but not as good as yours.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Feb 19, 2013)

*I am right on this message*



danb said:


> Hilton upgrades the units every 5 years. As I recall its been about that. Considering the volume of guests and the wear and tear the units take, the furnishings can degrade. It's possible some guests abuse the interior as well.
> When we stay we don't usually inspect the unit to the degree of a building inspector. Our first priority is to relax and enjoy the experience.
> Our last check in in 2012 the room was not ready so they gave us a $100.00 voucher for food. I thought that was generous and we began our fun.
> 
> ...



We stay in the HHV for numbers of months each year and we also don't inspect the unit as a building inspector.  My husband is a career Manager of Facilities and I am very picky when I want to be so we could inspect the entire property and come up with a list of problems if we want.  We report the problems that we need fixed to allow us to stay comfortably and keep an eye for the safety of us and others.  We are here to enjoy Hawaii not to make people run around to fix everything that we see.

Wow moving to Eva Beach permanently, that is an accomplishment.  Why Eva Beach?  If we did move to Hawaii it would have to be Waikiki or at least Honolulu.  We are too involved with what is going on in Honolulu to need a car to drive to town or to Waikiki, park and worry about drinking and driving for all of our activities.  Walking and The Bus without a car is our lifestyle when we are here and we would want to maintain that lifestyle if we moved here.


----------



## HatTrick (Feb 19, 2013)

danb said:


> 9 weeks to the day to our permanent move to our new home in Eva Beach.
> Not that we're counting.



Is that anywhere near Ewa Beach?


----------



## Maverick1963 (Feb 19, 2013)

I am staying in Mountain View 2BR at Lagoon Tower next month.  Hope I will get refurbished one.


----------



## cnacht (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a reservation for the lagoon tower in late March.  I reserved a 1BR plus.  How do people know what room they going to get or which way they are facing before their trip?  I looked on my reservation and don't see any indication other than that I will be in a 1BR plus.
Thanks,
Chad


----------



## danb (Feb 19, 2013)

*Living in Eva Beach*

We are about to live our dream after many trips to Hawaii. We bought a home at KaMakana at Hoakalei. It is a new community of approx. 900 homes. We fell in love with the area and are looking forward to our move. The area is a short distance from from Disney Aulani and Ko olina. It eventually will be a resort destination and it's walking distance to the beach. Big move for us from the east coast, really a big change getting rid of much of what you have(doesn't pay to move a lot to the islands) and basically starting over. Go to their web site and check it out, really well planned community. 
As far as the HHV I also was a facility's manager in a former life and understand the conditions you encountered. I do notice that as time goes on things do deteriorate, some time ago we had a dehumidifier in the LR due to the moisture issue they had. It is disappointing to see some of the simple stuff not getting cleaned up like grout around the tub. 
My biggest gripe with the lagoon tower was and still is the lack of decent cookware if you want to make a large meal. We made due but I always wondered. 
Enough complaining, 5 weeks and 2 days to retirement and three weeks later our new life in Oahu.


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 19, 2013)

cnacht said:


> I have a reservation for the lagoon tower in late March.  I reserved a 1BR plus.  How do people know what room they going to get or which way they are facing before their trip?  I looked on my reservation and don't see any indication other than that I will be in a 1BR plus.
> Thanks,
> Chad



If you go into that wonderful reservation system and click on the green available rooms you can see a code.  The code correlates to the type of unit, Garden View, Ocean View, Ocean Front, PH.  Based on that, they can tell which room numbers are in that type.  1 BR + should be an Ocean View unit.  If you booked your home season, then you get what you purchased.

This thread has a lot of info.
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95233


----------



## pal (Feb 20, 2013)

*Horrible Unit*

It was Unit 569.  The 6th Fl was being renovated ... so there were no units to exhcange to.  I went to the front desk and was informed there was no other units.

In all the years I've been there, I have never had any unit like this.  But worse was the general manager's nonchalance that we completed our vacation!  What do you mean?  Where was I going to go when I have spent $1,500 in air?  Go Home?  NO WAY.


----------



## danb (Feb 21, 2013)

*Is that anywhere near Ewa beach.*

Sorry, my Haole showing!


----------

